# estar rabioso + ¿preposición? + [alguien/algo]



## filologo111

¿Con qué preposición se usa rabioso? ¿Hacía?

Estuve enfadado con mi hermano.
Estuve *rabioso <PREPOSICIÓN>* mi hermano.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Calambur

> Estuve enfadado con mi hermano.
> Estuve *rabioso <PREPOSICIÓN>* mi hermano.


Si la idea es que estabas enfadado con él, _estuve rabioso *con *mi hermano_.

Si la idea fuera, por ejemplo, que alguien molestó a tu hermano y vos te enojaste, _estuve rabioso *por *mi hermano._


----------



## Lord Darktower

Calambur said:


> Si la idea fuera, por ejemplo, que alguien molestó a tu hermano y vos te enojaste, _estuve rabioso *por *mi hermano._



También válido para cuando un tercero sufre las consecuencias del enojo rabioso originado por el hermano: estuve rabioso *por *(culpa de) mi hermano.


Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no usaría "rabioso", me parece más adecuado "enrabiado".
_


----------



## mokka2

Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano.


----------



## Vampiro

mokka2 said:


> Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano.



Eso me suena como Julio Iglesias cantando en inglés.
_


----------



## romarsan

Por estos lares se usa: Estoy rabioso con... aunque el término "rabioso" se usa más con el significado "fuerte" o "intenso" referido en especial a los colores: Una camisa de un rojo rabioso. Indica que se considera exagerado el tono.


----------



## Calambur

mokka2 said:


> Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano.



Qué idea tan peregrina.
Diría que no conoce usted el significado ni la forma de uso de la preposición "hacia", o, si me apuran, que está tratando de confundir al consultante.


----------



## Jaén

filologo111 said:


> ¿Con qué preposición se usa rabioso? ¿Hacía?
> 
> Estuve enfadado con mi hermano.
> Estuve *rabioso <PREPOSICIÓN>* mi hermano.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


Esta construcción me suena muy extraña, así como las sugerencias dadas.

Yo diría '*mi hermano me hizo rabiar*', aunque 'rabiar' no sea un verbo muy usual por mi barrio, donde diríamos '*enojar*'.

En otro de los casos sugeridos, diría que '*alguien me hizo enojar/rabiar por lo que le hizo/dijo a mi hermano*'.

'*Enfadar*' también es un verbo válido, aunque tampoco es familiar por mi rumbo.


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Por estos lares se usa: Estoy rabioso con... aunque el término "rabioso" se usa más con el significado "fuerte" o "intenso" referido en especial a los colores: Una camisa de un rojo rabioso. Indica que se considera exagerado el tono.


Sí, lo de "rojo rabioso" se escucha por acá también, y otros, como "rojo maraco intenso", o "verde marica ilusión".
Pero me niego a creer que en lugar alguno se diga "Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano"...
_


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Sí, lo de "rojo rabioso" se escucha por acá también, y otros, como "rojo maraco intenso", o "verde marica ilusión".
> Pero me niego a creer que en lugar alguno se diga "Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano"...
> _


Tampoco me suena, ni lo de 'rojo rabioso', o cualquier otro color.


----------



## Vampiro

Jaén said:


> Tampoco me suena, ni lo de 'rojo rabioso', o cualquier otro color.


Pero… ¡no te suena nada, Rano!
A ver, vamos por partes: ¿se usa “rabia” en tu barrio?
_


----------



## mokka2

filologo111 said:


> ¿Con qué preposición se usa rabioso? ¿Hacía?
> 
> Estuve enfadado con mi hermano.
> Estuve *rabioso <PREPOSICIÓN>* mi hermano.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



La preposición es hacia (sin tilde). Hacía es la primera y tercera persona del pretérito imperfecto del verbo haber.

A mi 'Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano' me gusta pero el foro protesta. Si pones 'con' o 'por' ten seguro que así lo dice todo el mundo, pero ten en cuenta la diferencia de significado entre decir 'con' y 'por'. Las dos valen pero dicen algo distinto.


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Pero… ¡no te suena nada, Rano!
> A ver, vamos por partes: ¿se usa “rabia” en tu barrio?
> _


Sí, para referirnos a la hidrofobia.

'Rabia', como sinónimo de enfado, enojo, casi no se usa, o no ssuena muy cursi o forzado.

Es que somos gente simple, sabe usté?

Para referirnos a un color intenso, decimos simplemente '*color intenso*' o '*color chillante*'.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Indudablemente, esa idea de 'estar rabioso' tiene que deberse a la analogía con la situación canina. Yo no he visto un perro con rabia en mi vida -ya saben, el atacado de hidrofobia-, ni quiero verlo. Pero todos tenemos esa idea en la cabeza de perro gruñendo, cayéndole baba y con ganas de morder a cualquier cosa que se menee. Pues anda que no he estado yo veces rabioso con alguien por culpa de otro (u otra) alguien.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que *furioso* es lo más habitual, ¿no creen?


----------



## Vampiro

Jaén said:


> Sí, para referirnos a la hidrofobia.
> 
> Igual por acá, pero en otro contexto.
> 
> 'Rabia', como sinónimo de enfado, enojo, casi no se usa, o nos suena muy cursi o forzado.
> 
> Justo al revés que acá, "enfadado" suena medio... raro.  Lo habitual es "tengo rabia", o "estoy enrabiado" (menos frecuente).  "Rabioso" ya como que no cuela, suena mal.
> "Enojado" sí, es de uso habitual, en eso coincidimos.
> 
> Es que somos gente simple, sabe usté?
> 
> 
> 
> Para referirnos a un color intenso, decimos simplemente '*color intenso*' o '*color chillante*'.
> 
> Sí , la diferencia de matiz entre chillante y rabioso es notoria.


----------



## Ludaico

Algo o alguien "_me da *mucha* rabia_" no suena raro por aquí; pero es imprescindible el adjetivo (o adverbio, según se mire), ya que sin él la cosa no es la misma.


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro__ said:


> Publicado por *Jaén*
> 
> Sí, para referirnos a la hidrofobia.
> 
> Igual por acá, pero en otro contexto.
> Claro que en otro contexto, tú me preguntaste si usábamos esa palabra.
> 
> 'Rabia', como sinónimo de enfado, enojo, casi no se usa, o nos suena muy cursi o forzado.
> 
> Justo al revés que acá, "enfadado" suena medio... raro. Lo habitual es "tengo rabia", o "estoy enrabiado" (menos frecuente). "Rabioso" ya como que no cuela, suena mal.
> 
> Igual suena medio raro por mis rumbos, pero que se usa en México, por lo menos, se usa.
> "Enojado" sí, es de uso habitual, en eso coincidimos.
> 
> Ah, bueno, menos mal.
> 
> Es que somos gente simple, sabe usté?
> 
> 
> Pues eso, que nos suena forzado, o medio snob, porque somos gente simple, no somos de hablar 'refinado'.
> 
> Para referirnos a un color intenso, decimos simplemente '*color intenso*' o '*color chillante*'.
> 
> 
> Sí , la diferencia de matiz entre chillante y rabioso es notoria.
> 
> jajajajajaja Todo es cuestión de costumbres.


----------



## Jaén

Ludaico said:


> Algo o alguien "_me da *mucha* rabia_" no suena raro por aquí; pero es imprescindible el adjetivo (o adverbio, según se mire), ya que sin él la cosa no es la misma.


Concuerdo cuerdamente, sólo que *mucha *es adverbio.


----------



## Ludaico

Jaén said:


> Concuerdo cuerdamente, sólo que *mucha *es adverbio.



Muchas gracias. Tomo nota.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo diría _con_, aunque entendería el uso de _por_ en los dos casos mencionados (en estos dos casos, creo que usaría otra expresión).

Por lo demás, Google nos muestra unos poquísimos resultados con _hacia_ en este sentido:
_Como yo no era capaz de apagar el fuego de su angustia, se volvió rabioso hacia su hermana.
Era de clase obrera, guapísimo e increíblemente rabioso hacia el mundo
Me siento feo y rabioso hacia la sociedad.
Nuevo herido y rabioso hacia los moderadores en general._

La verdad es que no me suena para nada, y que no me parece que cuadre en el sentido figurado que señala el DRAE:


> *hacia*
> (Del ant. _faze a_, cara a).
> * 1.* prep. Denota dirección del movimiento con respecto al punto de su término. U. t. en sent. fig.



Pero tampoco me suenan para nada palabras mencionadas en este hilo, como _chillante_ (decimos _chillón_), _enrabiado_ (decimos _rabioso_), y cada vez me suenan menos _enfadado_ y _rabiar_, por ejemplo, cuyo uso percibo como menor cada vez.
Con esto voy a que muchas de estas palabras se usan en una región y no en otra, sin ser incorrectas por eso. Y tal vez el uso de "rabioso hacia alguien" sea un regionalismo, o tal vez un uso anglicado que está surgiendo en alguna región o en varias (o en algún grupo etario)...

(Intento poco satisfactorio para llamar a la calma).


----------



## kunvla

Ludaico said:


> Algo o alguien "_me da *mucha* rabia_" no suena raro por aquí; pero es imprescindible el adjetivo (o adverbio, según se mire), ya que sin él la cosa no es la misma.





Jaén said:


> Concuerdo cuerdamente, sólo que *mucha *es adverbio.


Es adjetivo. En DPD dice:

*mucho -cha*. *1.*  Como adjetivo, significa ‘abundante’ y, como ocurre con la mayoría de  los cuantificadores indefinidos, va antepuesto al sustantivo, con el que  debe concordar en género y número: _«Había tragado mucha agua»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«En muchos niños la enfermedad desaparece cuando crecen»_ (_Familia_ [Ec.] 14.4.03). Debe evitarse el empleo de la forma masculina _mucho_ ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (→  el, 2.2): _mucho hambre._ Puede funcionar como pronombre, y en ese caso se refiere a seres ya mencionados o consabidos: _«Estuve llamando a todas las mujeres que conocía en París. No eran muchas, la verdad»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]); _«No había mucho que comer»_ (Hernández _Malditos_ [Esp. 1995]).

Saludos,


----------



## Jaén

Ludaico said:


> Algo o alguien "_me da *mucha* rabia_" no suena raro por aquí; pero es imprescindible el adjetivo (o adverbio, según se mire), ya que sin él la cosa no es la misma.





kunvla said:


> Es adjetivo. En DPD dice:
> 
> *mucho -cha*. *1.*  Como adjetivo, significa ‘abundante’ y, como ocurre con la mayoría de  los cuantificadores indefinidos, va antepuesto al sustantivo, con el que  debe concordar en género y número: _«Había tragado mucha agua»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«En muchos niños la enfermedad desaparece cuando crecen»_ (_Familia_ [Ec.] 14.4.03). Debe evitarse el empleo de la forma masculina _mucho_ ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (→  el, 2.2): _mucho hambre._ Puede funcionar como pronombre, y en ese caso se refiere a seres ya mencionados o consabidos: _«Estuve llamando a todas las mujeres que conocía en París. No eran muchas, la verdad»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]); _«No había mucho que comer»_ (Hernández _Malditos_ [Esp. 1995]).
> 
> Saludos,


Pues mira cómo son las cosas, yo lo aprendí como adverbio.


----------



## mokka2

cacarulo said:


> Yo diría _con_, aunque entendería el uso de _por_ en los dos casos mencionados (en estos dos casos, creo que usaría otra expresión).
> 
> Por lo demás, Google nos muestra unos poquísimos resultados con _hacia_ en este sentido:
> _Como yo no era capaz de apagar el fuego de su angustia, se volvió rabioso hacia su hermana.
> Era de clase obrera, guapísimo e increíblemente rabioso hacia el mundo
> Me siento feo y rabioso hacia la sociedad.
> Nuevo herido y rabioso hacia los moderadores en general._
> 
> La verdad es que no me suena para nada, y que no me parece que cuadre en el sentido figurado que señala el DRAE:
> 
> 
> Pero tampoco me suenan para nada palabras mencionadas en este hilo, como _chillante_ (decimos _chillón_), _enrabiado_ (decimos _rabioso_), y cada vez me suenan menos _enfadado_ y _rabiar_, por ejemplo, cuyo uso percibo como menor cada vez.
> Con esto voy a que muchas de estas palabras se usan en una región y no en otra, sin ser incorrectas por eso. Y tal vez el uso de "rabioso hacia alguien" sea un regionalismo, o tal vez un uso anglicado que está surgiendo en alguna región o en varias (o en algún grupo etario)...
> 
> (Intento poco satisfactorio para llamar a la calma).



Gracias por las frases


----------



## Vampiro

cacarulo said:


> Yo diría _con_, aunque entendería el uso de _por_ en los dos casos mencionados (en estos dos casos, creo que usaría otra expresión).
> 
> Por lo demás, Google nos muestra unos poquísimos resultados con _hacia_ en este sentido:
> _Como yo no era capaz de apagar el fuego de su angustia, se volvió rabioso hacia su hermana.
> Era de clase obrera, guapísimo e increíblemente rabioso hacia el mundo
> Me siento feo y rabioso hacia la sociedad.
> Nuevo herido y rabioso hacia los moderadores en general._
> 
> La verdad es que no me suena para nada, y que no me parece que cuadre en el sentido figurado que señala el DRAE:
> 
> 
> Pero tampoco me suenan para nada palabras mencionadas en este hilo, como _chillante_ (decimos _chillón_), _enrabiado_ (decimos _rabioso_), y cada vez me suenan menos _enfadado_ y _rabiar_, por ejemplo, cuyo uso percibo como menor cada vez.
> Con esto voy a que muchas de estas palabras se usan en una región y no en otra, sin ser incorrectas por eso. Y tal vez el uso de "rabioso hacia alguien" sea un regionalismo, o tal vez un uso anglicado que está surgiendo en alguna región o en varias (o en algún grupo etario)...
> 
> (Intento poco satisfactorio para llamar a la calma).


En la red puedes encontar ejemplos de cualquier cosa, pero se agradece y se valora el llamado a la calma.
_


----------



## mokka2

El tema era las preposiciones en esa frase ...

Otras posibilidades ...

Estuve rabioso ante mi hermano.

Estuve rabioso según mi hermano.

Estuve rabioso contra mi hermano.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mokka2 said:


> Estuve rabioso hacia mi hermano.



Me suena muy raro. Sería bueno saber el país donde se emplea esa preposición en la frase que nos ocupa. Puede tratarse de un uso nacional o al menos regional.


----------



## Jaén

Kaxgufen said:


> Rabia de rabiar, Jaén.
> Estas aceitunas rabian de sal.


Claro que sé que es 'rabia' de 'rabiar', sólo quería saber si en aquella frase la usabas como verbo o como sustantivo.

Pero ya entendí, gracias.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Me suena muy raro. Sería bueno saber el país donde se emplea esa preposición en la frase que nos ocupa. Puede tratarse de un uso nacional o al menos regional.


Es lo que pregunté antes, pero creo que el forero que consultó no quiere colaborar.


----------



## mokka2

*[...]*

No es una frase, es el uso de una preposición, cuyo significado todo el mundo conoce. Yo creo que si alguien lo dice en su vida cotidiana, estoy rabioso o furioso hacia ... Y veréis como nadie da signos de no entenderlo o de resultarle raro lo que dicen. Haced la prueba.


----------



## Vampiro

mokka2 said:


> No es una frase, es el uso de una preposición, cuyo significado todo el mundo conoce. Yo creo que si alguien lo dice en su vida cotidiana, estoy rabioso o furioso hacia ... Y veréis como nadie da signos de no entenderlo o de resultarle raro lo que dicen. Haced la prueba.


Puedes tomar cualquiera de las más de veinte preposiciones del español y seguramente podrás construir una frase con ella, pero creo que quien preguntó lo hizo en serio *[...]*.
Un par de bromas vaya y pase, nunca vienen mal, pero rizar el rizo de esa manera no es ningún aporte y ni siquiera es gracioso.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Puedes tomar cualquiera de las más de veinte preposiciones del español y seguramente podrás construir una frase con ella, pero creo que quien preguntó lo hizo en serio *[...]*.
> Un par de bromas vaya y pase, nunca vienen mal, pero rizar el rizo de esa manera no es ningún aporte y ni siquiera es gracioso.
> _


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------

